# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Studio chụp hình cưới đẹp ở Ninh Bình - ảnh cưới đẹp nhất

## conchung68

*Chụp ảnh cưới đẹp Ninh Bình để có album hình cưới đẹp*

*[replacer_a]* - Bạn dự định chụp hình ở Ninh Bình, nhưng chưa biết nên chụp ảnh cưới ở đâu đẹp nhất? TuArt xin chia sẻ với những cặp đôi và những vị trí chụp hình cưới đẹp Ninh Bình để có album hình cưới đẹp nhất nhé.


>>> Tham khảo Album hình cưới đẹp nhất Ninh Bình

*Hang Múa*

Không nổi danh bằng Tràng An hay Tam Cốc - Bích Động nhưng hang Múa thật sự chiếm trọn được tình cảm trong lòng du khách và các cặp đôi uyên ương đã từng đặt chân đến tại đây. Cảnh sắc tự nhiên tuyệt đẹp và chất lượng những dịch vụ du lịch ở Hàng Múa rất tốt, chẳng chen lấn quá xô bồ cũng như những địa chỉ du lịch nổi tiếng khác. Hang Múa luôn là địa điểm du lịch thắng cảnh - văn hóa quan trọng của Ninh Bình, từ đây bạn có thể ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Tam Cốc đẹp tới ngỡ ngàng nhìn từ trên cao.

Hang Múa nằm dưới chân núi Múa, trong quần thể khu du lịch sinh thái thuộc địa bàn thôn Khê Đầu Hạ, Ninh Bình. Khi tới với Hang Múa các bạn sẽ được thử sức dẻo dai của mình khi leo lên đỉnh núi thông qua 486 bậc thang đá, và từ đỉnh núi bạn có thể chiêm ngưỡng được toàn bộ vẻ đẹp của địa chỉ Tam Cốc với các cánh đồng lúa bạt ngàn, xanh mướt. Khi chụp hình cưới ngoại cảnh ở Ninh Bình thì đây là một địa chỉ rất thơ mộng mà bạn đừng nên lờ đi.

*Nhà thờ Phát Diệm*

Là một trong những địa điểm chụp hình cưới đẹp ở Ninh Bình. Nhà thờ đá Phát Diệm không,  phải là một nhà thờ mà gồm tập hợp những nhà thờ Công Giáo.

Nơi đây được xem như  “kinh đô Thiên chúa giáo” của Việt Nam. Những cặp đôi đạo thiên chúa tuyển chọn tại đây để chụp hình ghi dấu sự kiện trọng đại cuộc đời càng ý nghĩa hơn.

Với kiến trúc đình chùa xây hoàn toàn bằng đá và gỗ, cùng với nhan sắc uy nghi huyền bí và  linh thiêng của nơi đây vững chắc sẽ đem lại một bộ album hình cưới đầy ắp màu sắc hoài cổ theo hình dáng kiến trúc phương Đông.

*Đầm Vân Long*

Nếu chụp hình cưới tại Ninh Bình, bạn sẽ cần lưu ý quang cảnh lãng mạn của hoàng hôn đỏ nơi Đầm Vân Long. Vốn nổi danh là khu bảo tồn tự nhiên lớn nhất miền Bắc, tới với nơi đây là bạn đến với một khung cảnh tự nhiên hoang dã mà nên thơ.

Hoàng hôn màu đỏ với làn sương mờ ảo, dòng nước xanh biếc… sẽ là giây phút giúp các cặp đôi có những bức ảnh lý tưởng nhất.

*Tam Cốc Bích Động*

Nếu bạn đang kiếm tìm một quang cảnh bình yên, thơ mộng thì Tam Cốc Bích Động sẽ là điểm dừng chân kì diệu. Một dòng sông trôi nhẹ, một làn nước xanh, một con thuyền nhỏ, những dãy núi hùng vĩ bên bờ… toàn bộ sẽ khiến bạn cũng như được lạc vào một thế giới khác, không bon chen, chẳng tấp nập.

Những tấm ảnh cưới ở Tam Cốc Bích Động luôn mang một vẻ bí ẩn, mơ màng kiều diễm.

*Động Am Tiên*

Nằm trong quần thể di tích cố đô Hoa Lư, thuộc xã Trường Yên tỉnh Ninh Bình, được biết tới như,  “Tuyệt tình cốc” của Việt Nam với nét đẹp thơ dại mộng và kì bí.

Phần lớn động Am Tiên là thung lũng ngập nước, được bao phủ bởi vách núi đá, không gian thanh vắng, cảnh quan sơn nước hữu tình mê hoặc lòng người sẽ cho ra bộ ảnh cưới độc đáo, tuyệt vời cho các cặp đôi sắp cưới.

*Hồ Đồng Chương*

Hồ Đồng Chương là địa điểm hoang sơ và yên tĩnh bởi thế nên hồ Đồng Chương sẽ là địa điểm diệu kỳ để để cặp đôi hai bạn chụp hình cưới ngoại cảnh tại Ninh Bình. Điểm riêng biệt của nơi đây là quang cảnh hồ nước rộng lớn xung quanh là các đồi thông đầy thơ mộng… đây là địa điểm giúp cho cặp đôi có những bức ảnh cưới lung linh và rạng ngời.

*Rừng Cúc Phương*

Trên các con đường đất nhỏ của rừng Cúc Phương bao quanh bởi những hàng cây xanh ngắt, bạn được trộn lẫn mình vào không khí mát lành của tự nhiên, quanh năm xanh mượt. Với địa chỉ lôi cuốn này các cặp đôi sẽ có cho mình các tấm ảnh cưới đẹp nhất lung linh và đầy ấn tượng.

Bên cạnh đó ở Ninh Bình còn không ít khu vực khác mới nổi cũng có những cảnh đẹp diệu kỳ. Mỹ quan tại Ninh Bình hứa hẹn mang cho bạn những bức tranh ưng ý nhất, hoàn mỹ nhất. Một lần trong đời hãy tìm bối cảnh chứng cứ tình yêu của cả 2 vợ chồng nhé.

*Tràng An*

Là khu vực chụp hình cưới đẹp tại Ninh Bình mà các cặp đôi cần lưu ý. Tràng An với những khối đá vôi hùng vĩ sừng sững, những hang động lâu năm và cảnh sắc tự nhiên tươi đẹp hài hòa với vẻ đẹp nước non thơ mộng. Đây sẽ là địa điểm lý tưởng dành cho những cặp đôi.

Tràng An không chỉ là khu du lịch sinh thái được xếp hạng Di Tích Quốc Gia mà còn được UNESCO ghi nhận là di sản thế giới kép năm 2014.

Phong cảnh đẹp lôi cuốn nhất ở Trang An là cảnh nước trong veo bên cạnh những lớp rêu huyền ảo đầy sắc màu tạo cảm hứng tuyệt đẹp cho các bức hình cưới.

*Xem thêm các dịch vụ chụp hình cưới đẹp ở Tuart Net:* Studio chụp hình cưới đẹp ở Ninh Bình

*Cố đô Hoa Lư*

Chụp ảnh cưới đẹp nhất Ninh Bình - Hoa Lư là kinh thành ưu tiên của nhà nước phong kiến Trung ương tập quyền ở Việt Nam với những điểm chú ý lịch sử: thống nhất giang san, đánh Tống - dẹp Chiêm và phát tích giai đoạn định đô Thủ đô. Mang đặc biệt của làng quê Bắc Bộ với hình ảnh các nếp nhà ngói rêu phong, lũy tre xanh và chiếc cổng làng vốn quen thuộc với mỗi người con đất Việt, đến đây ta như trở về với nguồn cội với ký ức tuổi thơ.

Hơi thở đời sống nơi làng quê được thể hiện rõ nét qua mỗi hoạt động, lao động mỗi ngày của người dân. Đến đây bạn sẽ được hòa mình vào không khí yên ắng với các ảnh chụp cưới đậm chất làng quê, cô dâu chú rể khoác trên mình trang phục mộc mạc, chất phát nhưng chẳng kém phần thú vị, hình thành một bộ ảnh có một không hai lưu giữ các khoảnh khắc hạnh phúc nhất.

Với các chia sẻ trên của TuArt, hi vọng những cặp đôi sẽ có những giây phút đẹp ở Ninh Bình!

*Tham khảo thêm:* *studio chụp hình cưới   Hà Nội* nơi không gian yên tĩnh, mang lại cảm giác thư giãn

----------

